# Falcon Automatic Model 2



## Dany (Feb 25, 2016)

Quite often I buy my collectible cameras more because of aesthetic criteria rather than on technological bases. This was the case for this Falcon Automatic model 2 folder produced by Utility manufacturing Co circa 1939.
This self erecting folder is very basic but I had a shock when I distinguished its nice art deco faceplate in a flea market.
It was in a miserable state and I had to repaint the body entirely.

Now, it looks rather better.

Daniel


----------



## DGMPhotography (Feb 25, 2016)

Do you have a photo of it before you painted it?


----------



## Dany (Feb 25, 2016)

No I do not. Parts of the paint coat were missing and corrosion started to damage the body


----------



## smithdan (Feb 25, 2016)

..cleaned up ok Dany, too bad that you had to paint it though.
Nice artwork on the faceplate.


----------

